# Be Cautious Riding in Waller - Sheriff cracking down



## DC7384 (Dec 7, 2015)

For those of you who don’t live in the Houston area, Waller County, particularly the area around Zube Park and the Hockley Community Center, is one of the more popular areas for cycling in the region. However, Waller County Sheriff Glen Smith (look him up...







) has recently chosen to make a statement by ticketing cyclists at the 27[SUP]th[/SUP] annual Bluebonnet Express charity ride this past weekend.

The ride was organized by Northwest Cycling (USA Cycling club of the year 2005, 2012, 2013, 2014), and was fully permitted with off-duty officers manning turns and intersections (e.g. stopping traffic and waving cyclists through). Sheriff Smith however, sent officers to an un-manned intersection…and began issuing tickets. 

There are certainly extenuating circumstances – the roads had been flooded with heavy rains earlier in the week, and there had been another charity ride in the neighboring county (that crossed into Waller) the day before – I can understand where locals would be frustrated with traffic. But heavy-handed responses like this really don’t do anything to further the dialogue and will likely make the roads less safe for cyclists. 

With a heavy heart, I’m planning to stay away from Waller. If you’re in the area though, I’d certainly recommend riding with a camera and a group. And (not to suggest that y’all don’t do this already) please make sure you follow the laws to a T.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DougieDan (May 26, 2018)

Perhaps the Sherrif could concentrate on catching bad guys... Maybe he just likes our tight shorts???


----------

